# New brakes, squeaking?



## slugshot_90 (Aug 3, 2007)

So i replaced all my pads and rotors on my MK4 jetta on friday, ive been driving the car since then and the brakes are awesome and have no problems but then all of a sudden today after i picked up my girlfriend i went to slow down for a speed bump and they were squeaking real loud, so i was like wtf, i completely stopped then i accelerated again to like 20 and started to press the brake and there was the loud squeaking again as it stopped. I continued to drive home and when i got to the next stop sign it didn't squeak anymore while stopping and it hasnt squeaked since then. So why did it squeak those two times today since they are all new pads and rotors?


----------



## slugshot_90 (Aug 3, 2007)

2 am bump


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Double check all your work to make sure it was Done correctly


----------



## Jimal (Jul 31, 2003)

Did your pads come with:

1. Anti-squeal shims installed on the back of the pads?
2. Were they included in a separate baggie?
3. A little packet of anti-squeal paste?
3. Anything at all?

It is important to use something to prevent squeal, especially with some of the funky pad compounds around these days. Even with some sort of squeal prevention, certain pads (particular racing compounds, which you wouldn't want on the street anyway) make noise.

Jim


----------



## Persocon (Nov 13, 2010)

did you break in your rotors and pads?
40mph slow down to 10 mph firm press at least 10 times with 1/4 mile in between each time for cool down


----------

